# Let's see you!



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey there!

I know I saw this topic a long while ago, with pics of ourselves, not just our fluffs. I think this would be a fun topic to start. I know your dogs, their names, and could probably pick some of them out in the middle of a city, but have no idea what YOU look like! Some of you already have pics of yourselves, but not everyone! 

So I'll start...

Here's my boyfriend (Alex) and me (Mandy) - and I just realized this was almost 2 years ago, but it's one of my favorite pictures and all my others are on my computer, not his! :new_shocked: 









Only difference now is my hair is back to dirty blond - I need to dye it again  and I may do that soon and cut it too (mostly because of the wonderful haircuts on here recently)

and of course here's my Ajax sleeping on the job!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here are a couple pics of me holding Lucy and Crazy at the match show last weekend. I have an appt to get my roots done so I shouldn't have scary roots next weekend.

[attachment=27964:IMG_5868.jpg]

[attachment=27965:IMG_5869.jpg]

Uh, you ARE still going next weekend, right????

I love the pic you posted of yourself! It's so nice to have a face to go with the name!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Uh, you ARE still going next weekend, right????
> 
> I love the pic you posted of yourself! It's so nice to have a face to go with the name![/B]


I should be. I don't think Alex wants to come, but that doesn't mean Jax and I can't  :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

aww how fun is this , this is me










my babies


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

good idea  this should be fun.......


this is a picture of my boyfriend (Kiernan) and I (Kaela) at a friends wedding about a year ago.....









but I usually never let my hair get longer than that before I go and chop it all off haha...
so this is a picture my dad took of me at the Colorado Rockies game (we're season ticket holders..woohoo post-season baseball is so awesome!)
(kiernan made this picture rockies purple for me haha)









and then last but not least there's my little biggles......or mr.bigs.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

This is me & hubby at Mardi Gras!
[attachment=27966:3474744_...3Bnu0mrj.jpeg]

Me & My Best Friends at Mardi Gras!
[attachment=27967:Krewe.jpg]

Me & Mom at my Wedding
[attachment=27968:zoomerCA26ESI9.jpg]

Me & My Boss(one of my best friends) at the Margarita Ball
[attachment=27969:zoomer1.jpg]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll just be lazy and post a link to one that I posted here a few days back: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=27236 (I think that will work..). btw, there is a big thread out there somewhere that has everybody's pics in it...I love seeing pics of everyone!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

This is me, Becky. I dont have a lot to choose from, we just removed over 4000 pictures from my computer...because it was running at a snales pace.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's me (Pat) and my "kids" on the beach last week - not such a great picture, but I don't have a lot of time on my hands right now....  
so what you see is what you get...

[attachment=27970:Me_and_m...he_beach.jpg]


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Here's me and the Josester!









Josie says: That picture was taken at my first birthday party last year. I'm almost two now!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This photo of David, Noelle and me is a little old - last Christmas. Unfortunately one or the other of us is always taking the photo so we don't have very many of all of us together.

[attachment=27973:FamilySM.jpg]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's me and Luci 
[attachment=27972:little.jpg]
then, just me after cutting my hair shorter than before lol
[attachment=27974:newhair8.jpg]
and finally, Luci and her daddy!
[attachment=27975:dadddy.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm loving all the pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> I'm loving all the pics! Keep them coming![/B]


*
agreed...everyone is so beautiful!  

haha to me it looks like all the pups just fit with their owners in some way or another....  :wacko1: *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Everyone looks so great!!

Here's my sister, me, Joplin, Frankie, Billy and Henry...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=27998:ctmpphpvJpOHa.jpg]

well I finally decided to show myself :new_shocked: this is a picture with my daughter and me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> [attachment=27998:ctmpphpvJpOHa.jpg]
> 
> well I finally decided to show myself :new_shocked: this is a picture with my daughter and me.[/B]



There you are!!! Yipeeee!! You and your daughter are gorgeous :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

It's about time, Paula! I loved seeing you and your daughter.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> [attachment=27998:ctmpphpvJpOHa.jpg]
> 
> well I finally decided to show myself :new_shocked: this is a picture with my daughter and me.[/B]



Has anyone ever told you that you look like Marie Barone...but younger and thinner!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451742
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eeks! You're right!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I love these threads! :aktion033: So great to put a face with a name :smilie_daumenpos: 










Ugly picture of me but I like it because of how Kosmo is cuddling with mommy! :wub: 



















Our wedding was September 23, 2006










Keep them coming everyone!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

YAY!! This is fun. I love knowing who I'm talking to 

And I think you're right, we all do kind of match our fluffs!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451742
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny I have been told that before.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

This is a picture of me helping serve refreshments at a wedding reception. The wedding and reception was on a farm.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Ugly picture of me but I like it because of how Kosmo is cuddling with mommy! :wub:[/B]


actually it's one of my favorites, gena.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

[attachment=28004SC00134.JPG]


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451771
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too, Carrie. I love that picture. True love at its best.

Okay, here's a picture of me, with Bonnie. It's an old one but one of my favorites. Taken in Little Italy a few years ago. My friend, Wendy, was having trouble taking a picture with my digital camera, and she had me laughing so hard when she finally snapped this shot.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-thanks Carrie!! :blush: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451771
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

This is a pretty recent pic of me.  









This is from when my b/f and I picked up Maggie! A great night!!! :biggrin: 









This pic was taken on my first day with Maggie! Please excuse the messy hair and lack of any make up at all. (Maggie had me up at 5 am) :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> This is a pretty recent pic of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww Melissa you are so pretty! That's a cute picture!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451958
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Andrea!!! You are such a sweetie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mommy and Me.








Daddy and me


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mommy and Me.

















Daddy and me







Well that's the gang/


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Me & My Boss(one of my best friends) at the Margarita Ball[/B]


i'm sorry.... WHAT??? and how have i NEVER HEARD of such an event?!?!?!? details PLEASE!!! :chili: 



> [/B]


oooooh look at that good potty on the potty pad!! what a good little girl she was at SUCH an early age! (hints to small white dog on my lap...)


ann marie and the "i made a good potty today! and then NEMO came downstairs and 'marked' on my bed! MY BED!!!" buttercup

....and i'm TOTALLY INTRIGUED by this whole "Margarita Ball" concept!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ann Marie, I am shocked!!! There was a "Margarita" Ball, and we were not invited??? :blink: :blink: That's odd.

Who's Nemo, and why is he peeing on The Butterbutt??

Well, back to my own Margarita Ball. If I post again tonight, please excuse my spelling :smrofl:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

This is a nice thread! I'm loving all the pics too 

Here's a picture of me in Sicily

[attachment=28018esi_Iso...ella__2_.jpg]

Here I am with Eros

[attachment=28019esiree_Eros.jpg]

And another pic of me

[attachment=28020esi1.jpg]

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a picture of Me, Steve (my boyfriend aka Papa Bear), and Brandon (one of our friends)









This is a picture of me and the little monster!









This is Miles and Papa Bear with Patches (The lover of Miles)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's a picture of me and my stepson Jarred. Doesn't he look like Roger Federer?!
Kerry





Here's one of me and Steve in Tuscany.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

here's a picture of otis and i last night:

[attachment=28053hoto_101207_002b.JPG]

my big boy... he's so cute!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451463
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a ball that is put on by a Margarita Maker, I am not sure which one, but there is free flowing Margaritas all night LONG!!!It is in Dallas, It is a great time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

